# Help with pain



## mateo de la ley (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm new to the site, but not to the sport. I'm dealing with crushing pain after an injury to my neck and am looking for help finding meds. I'm without insurance, can't afford prescriptions. Send me a message if you can help.  I'm  curious about OUS, anyone have any recent experince with them.  Some of the reviews of OUS on this looked good.  I noticed they have meds to help with sleep, which I could use, but I'm looking for help with the pain.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mateo de la ley* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM.. sorry to hear about your injury


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Trenjunky (Mar 11, 2012)

What the hell is OUS?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 11, 2012)

This won't last long.


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 11, 2012)

Yo whats up!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 12, 2012)

our unknown secrets


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 12, 2012)

heard good things, i know a couple guys who tried then, said there gtg, i jst heard it takes a long time for the order to arrive. btw welcome to the forum. also my brother in case u dont no OUS is not one of our sponsors on here so you will probably get much more help at a site where they are one....


----------



## charley (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 13, 2012)

It's nice to see a fellow Texan on here.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  I look forward to the day I am no longer in some sort of pain.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

bump


----------

